# Glass Canopy for a 35gallon hexagon aquarium



## Jeffd17 (Jun 3, 2004)

Does anyone know of a company or person who sells glass canopies for 35 gallon hexagon aquariums? I've been looking all over the internet, cant find anyone. Tried to find a local glass company in my area, arent any that would be able to custom cut one, failed there. Also checked Home Depot, but they dont carry sheets of glass. Any suggestions? I want to put my light strips on top of the canopy to get more light down there.


----------

